# motherboard onboard sound not working



## mrklean (Nov 17, 2006)

Been trying to find a driver for my motherboard for the onboard sound.

Well i should prolly tell you what happened. Booted up my computer and tryed to play something in winamp and got the error: Bad DirectSound driver. Please install proper drivers or selct another device in configuration
Error code: 88780078

So then i try to play something in WMP and every song errors up and it says: Windows media player cannot play the file because there is a problem with your sound device. There might not be a sound device installed on your computer, it might be in use by another program, or it might not be functioning properly.

So i go into Sounds and Audio devices in The control panel and find that it says: No audio device, and i cannot test anything. 

Now just the day before this everything worked fine and i did not change anything that might cause this problem.


Been searching for 3 days now and all that i try i get either hardware cannot be found or it just does not work.

Specs.

Manufacturer Via
Model 8363-686
Chipset Via KT133A Rev, 03
Southbridge Via VT82C686
Sensor VIA 686A/B.


Mind you this is an older computer and it is running XP.


Any help appreciated!!


Thanks.


Mr.klean


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Hello and welcome to the forum. First, check to see that the onboard sound is enabled in the bios. You can check the mobo mfg's website for the latest audio drivers for your board. If you still have the original mobo cd then the drivers for the audio should be on there.....make sure to save the bios settings after you changed them....if they reset to default values on restart then you'll need to replace the cmos battery on the mobo, be sure to uninstall the corrupt audio drivers before attempting to install the latest ones....post back and let us know what you find


----------



## mrklean (Nov 17, 2006)

I dont know much about bios except the very basics, couldnt find anything for my onboard sound, could you direct me what it would be under?


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Sure, what mobo do you have ?


----------



## googsters (Oct 16, 2006)

mrklean said:


> Been trying to find a driver for my motherboard for the onboard sound.
> 
> Well i should prolly tell you what happened. Booted up my computer and tryed to play something in winamp and got the error: Bad DirectSound driver. Please install proper drivers or selct another device in configuration
> Error code: 88780078
> ...



hi.

you said your system was working fine the day before you play winamp. may i suggest that you try system restore: ( i assume you have win xp)

>click start,all programs, accessories,system tools then system restore
>choose to restore your computer in an earlier when prompted.
>a calendar would appear on the screen, choose the bold date prior to
the date you experienced the problem on your sound card.
>just click next,wait until the computer restarts and there should be a message telling you that your computer was sucessfully restored.


----------



## mrklean (Nov 17, 2006)

Hello,
If i did a system restore would it also delete my files and programs that i installed after the date i restored it to?




googsters said:


> hi.
> 
> you said your system was working fine the day before you play winamp. may i suggest that you try system restore: ( i assume you have win xp)
> 
> ...


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

mrklean said:


> Hello,
> If i did a system restore would it also delete my files and programs that i installed after the date i restored it to?


Hi,

That is a fact. If you installed something after the restore date, it will only reflect what was on the computer on that restore date, so the new program will not be on there. Usually, if one only goes back a day or two, you don't lose too much, so look for a near date and try it....and, if that does not help, move back an additional date.


----------

